# I have arrived



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Sitting in my house in Poulsbo Washington enjoying the view of the Olympics and the Hood Canal. It was a long strange trip from Italy to here. It is good to be home.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome Big bill now race that cross hairs, two WA races left, this weekend Sunday at S. Seatac park and Dec9 at kelly creek near Auburn, you missed last weekends bremerton race on Sunday, But I raced at Lynden-near bellingham and very close to Canada last Saturday instead.
Try wearing a hat, cause there is frost now and it keeps the ears warm..


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hey bigbill-*

Did you race at South Seatac yesterday? I noticed somebody on a Gunnar who did this cool thing at the remount at the top of the short run-up: as soon as their butt hit the saddle, they slapped the balls of their feet (not c()de) against their seat stays to clear the sand from their cleats. Pretty cool. Was that you? I'd try it, but I just *know* that I'd end up with my feet hung up in the rear wheel... 
Cheers from the otha gunnar
-epicxt


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

epicxt said:


> Did you race at South Seatac yesterday? I noticed somebody on a Gunnar who did this cool thing at the remount at the top of the short run-up: as soon as their butt hit the saddle, they slapped the balls of their feet (not c()de) against their seat stays to clear the sand from their cleats. Pretty cool. Was that you? I'd try it, but I just *know* that I'd end up with my feet hung up in the rear wheel...
> Cheers from the otha gunnar
> -epicxt


Not me. I haven't brought the Gunnar home from the ship yet. I did buy some new parts for it from Nashbar while I was in Italy. I have a new set of alloy Centaur levers and rear derailleur to replace the 99 vintage chorus. My rear derailleur has had a crack eminating from a pivot pin for about two years. I am still in the throes of unpacking boxes to find all my stuff. The next project is to set up my 29er so I can explore the local trails.


----------

